# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  زكاة الحلي ومذاهب العلماء في ذلك للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي

## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

زكاة الحلي ومذاهب العلماء في ذلك للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 
قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله :                                                         اختلف العلماء في زكاة الحلي المباح فذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى أنه لا زكاة فيه وممن قال به مالك والشافعي وأحمد في أصح قوليهما وبه قال عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب وجابر بن عبد الله وأنس بن مالك وعائشة وأسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهم وسعيد بن المسيب وسعيد بن جبير وقتادة وعطاء بن أبي رباح ومجاهد والشعبي ومحمد بن علي والقاسم بن محمد وابن سيرين والزهري وإسحاق وأبو ثور وأبو عبيد وابن المنذر وممن قال بأن الحلي المباح تجب فيه الزكاة أبو حنيفة رحمه الله وروي عن عمر بن الخطاب وابن عباس وبه قال ابن مسعود وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص وميمون بن مهران وجابر بن زيد والحسن بن صالح وسفيان الثوري وداود وحكاه ابن المنذر أيضاً عن ابن المسيب وابن جبير وعطاء ومجاهد وابن سيرين وعبد الله بن شداد والزهري وسنذكر إن شاء الله تعالى حجج الفريقين ومناقشة أدلتهما على الطرق المعروفة في الأصول وعلم الحديث ليتبين للناظر الراجح من الخلاف ، اعلم أن من قال بأن الحلي المباح لا زكاة فيه تنحصر حجته في أربعة أمور : 
الأول حديث جاء بذلك عن النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  
الثاني آثار صحيحة عن بعض الصحابة يعتضد بها الحديث المذكور 
الثالث القياس ، الرابع وضع اللغة 
أما الحديث فهو ما رواه البيهقي في معرفة السنن والآثار من طريق عافية بن أيوب عن الليث عن أبي الزبير عن جابر عن النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه قال   لا زكاة في الحلي قال البيهقي وهذا الحديث لا أصل له إنما روي عن جابر من قوله غير مرفوع والذي يروى عن عافية بن أيوب عن الليث عن أبي الزبير عن جابر مرفوعاً لا أصل له وعافية بن أيوب مجهول فمن احتج به مرفوعاً كان مغرراً بدينه داخلاً  فيما نعيب به المخالفين من الاحتجاج برواية الكذابين والله يعصمنا من أمثال هذا قال مقيده عفا الله عنه ما قاله الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله تعالى من أن الحكم برواية عافية المذكور لهذا الحديث مرفوعاً من جنس الاحتجاج برواية الكذابين فيه نظر لأن عافية المذكور لم يقل فيه أحد إنه كذاب وغاية ما في الباب أن البيهقي ظن أنه مجهول لأنه لم يطلع على كونه ثقة وقد اطلع غيره على أنه ثقة فوثقه فقد نقل ابن أبي حاتم توثيقه عن أبي زرعة قال ابن حجر في   التلخيص   عافية بن أيوب قيل ضعيف وقال ابن الجوزي ما نعلم فيه جرحاً وقال البيهقي مجهول ونقل ابن أبي حاتم توثيقه عن أبي زرعة ولا يخفى أن من قال إنه مجهول يقدم عليه من قال إنه ثقة لأنه اطلع على ما لم يطلع عليه مدعي أنه مجهول ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ والتجريح لا يقبل مع الإجمال فعافية هذا وثقه أبو زرعة والتعديل والتجريح يكفي فيهما واحد على الصحيح في الرواية دون الشهادة قال العراقي في ألفيته ولا يخفى أن من قال إنه مجهول يقدم عليه من قال إنه ثقة لأنه اطلع على ما لم يطلع عليه مدعي أنه مجهول ومن حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ والتجريح لا يقبل مع الإجمال فعافية هذا وثقه أبو زرعة والتعديل والتجريح يكفي فيهما واحد على الصحيح في الرواية دون الشهادة قال العراقي في ألفيته : وصححوا اكتفاءهم بالواحد ** جرحا وتعديلا خلاف الشاهد    والتعديل يقبل مجملاً بخلاف الجرح للاختلاف في أسبابه ، قال العراقي في ألفيته : وصححوا قبول تعديل بلا  ** ذكر لأسباب له أن تنقلا  
ولم يروا قبول جرح أبهما  ** للخلف في أسبابه وربما  
استفسر الجرح فلم يقدح كما  ** فسره شعبة بالركض فما  
هذا الذي عليه حفاظ الأثر  ، كشيخي الصحيح مع أهل النظر  وهذا هو الصحيح فلا شك أن قول البيهقي في عافية إنه مجهول أولى منه بالتقديم قول أبي زرعة إنه ثقة لأن من حفظ حجة على من لم يحفظ وإذا ثبت الاستدلال بالحديث المذكور فهو نص في محل النزاع ، ويؤيد ما ذكر من توثيق عافية المذكور أن ابن الجوزي مع سعة اطلاعه وشدة بحثه عن الرجال قال إنه لا يعلم فيه جرحاً ، وأما الآثار الدالة على ذلك فمنها ما رواه الإمام مالك في الموطإ  عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أبيه أن عائشة زوج النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  كانت تلي بنات أخيها يتامى في حجرها لهن الحلي فلا تخرج من حليهن الزكاة  وهذا الإسناد عن عائشة في غاية الصحة كما ترى ، ومنها ما رواه مالك في الموطإ  أيضاً عن نافع عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه كان يحلي بناته وجواريه الذَّهب ثم لا يخرج من حليهن الزكاة وهذا الإسناد عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما في غاية الصحة كما ترى وما قاله بعض أهل العلم من أن المانع من الزكاة في الأول أنه مال يتيمة وأنه لا تجب الزكاة على الصبي كما لا تجب عليه الصلاة مردود بأن عائشة ترى وجوب الزكاة في أموال اليتامى فالمانع من إخراجها الزكاة كونه حلياً مباحاً على التحقيق لا كونه مال يتيمة وكذلك دعوى أن المانع لابن عمر من زكاة الحلي أنه لجوار مملوكات وأن المملوك لا زكاة عليه مردود أيضاً بأنه كان لا يزكي حلي بناته مع أنه كان بزوج البنت له على ألف دينار يحليها منها بأربعمائة ولا يزكي ذلك الحلي وتركه لزكاته لكونه حلياً مباحاً على التحقيق ، ومن الآثار الواردة في ذلك ما رواه الشافعي أنا سفيان عن عمرو بن دينار سمعت رجلاً يسأل جابر بن عبد الله عن الحلي فقال زكاته عاريته  ذكره البيهقي في   السنن الكبرى وابن حجر في  التلخيص  وزاد البيهقي فقال وإن كان يبلغ ألف دينار فقال جابر كثير ، ومنها ما رواه البيهقي عن علي بن سليم قال سألت أنس بن مالك عن الحلي فقال ليس فيه زكاة ، ومنها ما رواه البيهقي عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر أنها كانت تحلى بناتها الذهب ولا تزكيه نحواً من خمسين ألفاً ، وأما القياس فمن وجهين : 
الأول أن الحلي لما كان لمجرد الاستعمال لا للتجارة والتنمية الحق بغيره من الأحجار النفيسة كاللؤلؤ والمرجان بجامع أن كلا معد للاستعمال لا للتنمية وقد أشار إلى هذا الإلحاق مالك رحمه الله في   الموطإ   بقوله فأما التبر والحليّ المكسور الذي يريد أهله إصلاحه ولبسه فإنما هو بمنزلة المتاع الذي يكون عند أهله فليس على أهله فيه زكاة قال مالك ليس في اللؤلؤ ولا في المسك والعنبر زكاة ، الثاني من وجهي القياس هو النوع المعروف بقياس العكس وأشار له في   مراقي السعود   بقوله في كتاب الاستدلال الثاني من وجهي القياس هو النوع المعروف بقياس العكس وأشار له في مراقي السعود  بقوله في كتاب الاستدلال : منه قياس المنطقي والعكس  ** ومنه فقد الشرط دون لبس  
وخالف بعض العلماء في قبول هذا النوع من القياس وضابطه هو إثبات عكس حكم شيء لشيء آخر لتعاكسهما في العلة ومثاله حديث مسلم   أيأتي أحدنا شهوته يكون وله فيها أجر ا قال أرأيتم لو وضعها في حرام أكان عليه وزر   الحديث فإن النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  في هذا الحديث أثبت في الجماع المباح أجراً وهو حكم عكس حكم الجماع الحرام لأن فيه الوزر لتعاكسهما في العلة لأن علة الأجر في الأول إعفاف امرأته ونفسه وعلة الوزر في الثاني كونه زنى ، ومن أمثلة هذا النوع من القياس عند المالكية احتجاجهم على أن الوضوء لا يجب من كثير القيء بأنه لما لم يجب من قليله لم يجب من كثيره عكس البول لما وجب من قليله وجب من كثيره ، ومن أمثلته عند الحنفية قولهم لما لم يجب القصاص من صغير المثقل لم يجب من كبيره عكس المحدد لما وجب من صغيره وجب من كبيره ، ووجه هذا النوع من القياس في هذه المسألة التي نحن بصددها هو أن العروض لا تجب في عينها الزكاة فإذا كانت للتجارة والنماء وجبت فيها الزكاة عكس العين فإن الزكاة واجبة في عينها فإذا صيغت حلياً مباحاً للاستعمال وانقطع عنها قصد التنمية بالتجارة صارت لا زكاة فيها فتعاكست أحكامها لتعاكسهما في العلة ومنع هذا النوع من القياس بعض الشافعية وقال ابن محرز إنه أضعف من قياس الشبه ولا يخفى أن القياس يعتضد به ما سبق من الحديث المرفوع والآثار الثابتة عن بعض الصحابة لما تقرر في الأصول من أن موافقة النص للقياس من المرجحات وأما وضع اللغة فإن بعض العلماء يقول الألفاظ الواردة في الصحيح في زكاة العين لا تشمل الحلي في لسان العرب ، قال أبو عبيد الرقة عند العرب الورق المنقوشة ذات السكة السائرة بين الناس ولا تطلقها العرب على المصوغ وكذلك قيل في الأوقية ، قال مقيده عفا الله عنه ما قاله أبو عبيد هو المعروف في كلام العرب قال الجوهري في صحاحه الورق الدراهم المضروبة وكذلك الرقة والهاء عوض عن الواو وفي القاموس الورق مثلثة وككتف الدراهم المضروبة وجمعه أوراق ووراق كالرقة ، هذا هو حاصل حجة من قال لا زكاة في الحليّ ، وما ادعاه بعض أهل العلم من الاحتجاج لذلك بعمل أهل المدينة فيه أن بعض أهل المدينة مخالف في ذلك والحجة بعمل أهل المدينة عند من يقول بذلك مالك إنما هي في إجماعهم على أمر لا مجال للرأي فيه لا إن اختلفوا أو كان من مسائل الاجتهاد كما أشار له في  مراقي السعود   بقوله : وما ادعاه بعض أهل العلم من الاحتجاج لذلك بعمل أهل المدينة فيه أن بعض أهل المدينة مخالف في ذلك والحجة بعمل أهل المدينة عند من يقول بذلك ك   مالك   إنما هي في إجماعهم على أمر لا مجال للرأي فيه لا إن اختلفوا أو كان من مسائل الاجتهاد كما أشار له في  مراقي السعود بقوله :                      وأوجبن حجية للمدني  ** فيما على التوقيف أمره بني  
وقيل مطلقاً الخ ، لأن مراده بالمدني الإجماع المدني الواقع من الصحابة أو التابعين لا ما اختلفوا فيه كهذه المسألة وقيده بما بني على التوقيف دون مسائل الاجتهاد في القول الصحيح ، وأما حجة القائلين بأن الحلي تجب فيه الزكاة فهي منحصرة في أربعة أمور أيضاً : 
الأول أحاديث عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه أوجب الزكاة في الحلي 
الثاني آثار وردت بذلك عن بعض الصحابة . 
الثالث وضع اللغة ، الرابع القياس ، أما الأحاديث الواردة بذلك فمنها ما رواه أبو داود في سننه حدثنا أبو كامل وحميد بن مسعدة   المعنى   أن خالد بن الحارث حدثهم ثنا حسين عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده   أن امرأة أتت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ومعها ابنة لها وفي يد ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب فقال لها أتعطين زكاة هذا قالت لا قال أيسرك أن يسورك الله بهما يوم القيامة سوارين من نار قال فخلعتهما فألقتهما إلى النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقالت هما لله عز وجل ولرسوله ، وقال النسائي في سننه أخبرنا إسماعيل بن مسعود قال حدثنا خالد عن حسين عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده   أن امرأة من أهل اليمن أتت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وبنت لها في يد ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب فقال   أتؤدين زكاة هذا   قالت لا قال   أيسرك أن يسوِّرك الله عز وجل بهما يوم القيامة سوارين من نار قال فخلعتهما فألقتهما إلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال هما لله ولرسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان قال سمعت حسيناً قال حدثني عمرو بن شعيب قال جاءت امرأة ومعها بنت لها وفي يد ابنتها مسكتان نحوه مرسل قال أبو عبد الرحمن خالد أثبت من المعتمر ، وهذا الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود والنسائي من طريق حسين المعلم عن عمرو بن شعيب أقل درجاته الحسن وبه تعلم أن قول الترمذي رحمه الله لا يصح في الباب شيء غير صحيح لأنه لم يعلم برواية حسين المعلم له عن عمرو بن شعيب بل جزم بأنه لم يرو عن عمرو بن شعيب إلا من طريق ابن لهيعة والمثنى بن الصباح وقد تابعهما حجاج بن أرطاة والجميع ضعاف ، ومنها ما رواه أبو داود أيضاً حدثنا محمد بن عيسى ثنا عتاب يعني ابن بشير عن ثابت بن عجلان عن عطاء عن أم سلمة قالت كنت ألبس أوضاحاً من ذهب فقلت يا رسول الله أكنز هو فقال ما بلغ أن تؤدي زكاته فزكي فليس بكنز   وأخرج نحوه الحاكم والدارقطني والبيهقي ، ومنها ما رواه أبو داود أيضاً حدثنا محمد بن إدريس الرازي ثنا عمرو بن الربيع بن طارق ثنا يحيى بن أيوب عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر أن محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء أخبره عن عبد الله بن شداد بن الهاد أنه قال دخلنا على عائشة زوج النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقالت دخل عليَّ رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فرأى في يديَّ فتخات من ورق فقال ما هذا يا عائشة    فقلت صنعتهن أتزين لك يا رسول الله قال  أتؤدِّين زكاتهن   قلت لا أو ما شاء الله قال   هو حسبك من النار ، حدثنا صفوان بن صالح ثنا الوليد بن مسلم ثنا سفيان عن عمر بن يعلى فذكر الحديث نحو حديث الخاتم قيل لسفيان كيف تزكيه قال تضمه إلى غيره ، وحديث عائشة هذا أخرج نحوه أيضاً الحاكم والدارقطني والبيهقي ، وأخرج الدارقطني عن عائشة من طريق عمرو بن شعيب عن عروة عنها قالت لا بأس بلبس الحلي إذا أعطي زكاته ، قال البيهقي رحمه الله وقد انضم إلى حديث عمرو بن شعيب حديث أم سلمة وحديث عائشة وساقهما ، ومنها ما رواه الإمام أحمد عن أسماء بنت يزيد بلفظ قالت   دخلت أنا وخالتي على النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وعلينا أساور من ذهب فقال لنا   أتعطيان زكاته فقلنا لا قال أما تخافان أن يسوركما الله بسوار من نار ا أديا زكاته ، وروى الدارقطني نحوه من حديث فاطمة بنت قيس وفي سنده أبو بكر الهذلي وهو متروك اه قاله ابن حجر في التلخيص  وأما الآثار فمنها ما رواه ابن أبي شيبة والبيهقي من طريق شعيب بن يسار قال كتب عمر إلى أبي موسى أن مُرْ مَنْ قِبَلَكَ من نساء المسلمين أن يصدقن من حليهنَّ . قال البيهقي هذا مرسل شعيب بن يسار لم يدرك عمر ، وقال ابن حجر في   التلخيص وهو مرسل قاله البخاري وقد أنكر الحسن ذلك فيما رواه ابن أبي شيبة قال لا نعلم أحداً من الخلفاء قال في الحليّ زكاة ، ومنها ما رواه الطبراني والبيهقي عن ابن مسعود أن امرأته سألته عن حلي لها فقال إذا بلغ مائتي درهم ففيه الزكاة قالت أضعها في بني أخ لي في حجري قال نعم ، قال البيهقي وقد روي هذا مرفوعاً إلى النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وليس بشيء وقال قال البخاري مرسل ورواه الدارقطني من حديث ابن مسعود مرفوعاً وقال هذا وهم والصواب موقوف قاله ابن حجر في التلخيص ، ومنها ما رواه البيهقي عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أنه كان يكتب إلى خازنه سالم أن يخرج زكاة حلي بناته كل سنة وما روي من ذلك عن ابن عباس قال الشافعي لا أدري أيثبت عنه أم لا وحكاه ابن المنذر والبيهقي عن ابن عباس وابن عمر وغيرهما قاله في التلخيص أيضاً ، وأما القياس فإنهم قاسوا الحلي على المسكوك والمسبوك بجامع أن الجميع نقد ، وأما وضع اللغة فزعموا أن لفظ الرقة ولفظ الأوقية الثابت في الصحيح يشمل المصوغ كما يشمل المسكوك وقد قدمنا أن التحقيق خلافه ، فإذا علمت حجج الفريقين فسنذكر لك ما يمكن أن يرجع به كل واحد منهما ، أما القول بوجوب زكاة الحلي فله مرجحات ، منها أن من رواه من الصحابة عن النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  أكثر كما قدمنا روايته عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص وعائشة وأم سلمة وأسماء بنت يزيد رضي الله عنهم ، أما القول بعدم وجوب الزكاة فيه فلم يرو مرفوعاً إلا من حديث جابر كما تقدم ، وكثرة الرواة من المرجحات على التحقيق كما قدمنا في سورة البقرة في الكلام على آية الربا ، ومنها أن أحاديثه كحديث عمرو بن شعيب ومن ذكر معه أقوى سنداً من حديث سقوط الزكاة الذي رواه عافية بن أيوب ، ومنها أن ما دل على الوجوب مقدم على ما دل على الإباحة للاحتياط في الخروج من عهدة الطلب كما تقرر في الأصول وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب   مراقي السعود   في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار المدلول ومنها أن ما دل على الوجوب مقدم على ما دل على الإباحة للاحتياط في الخروج من عهدة الطلب كما تقرر في الأصول وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب مراقي السعود في مبحث الترجيح باعتبار المدلول : وناقل ومثبت والآمر  ** بعد النواهي ثم هذا الآخر  
على إباحة الخ ، ومعنى قوله ثم هذا الآخر على إباحة   أن ما دل على الأمر مقدم على ما دل على الإباحة كما ذكرنا ، ومنها دلالة النصوص الصريحة على وجوب الزكاة في أصل الفضة والذهب وهي دليل على أن الحلي من نوع ما وجبت الزكاة في عينه هذا حاصل ما يمكن أن يرجح به هذا القول ، وأما القول بعدم وجوب الزكاة في الحليّ المباح فيرجح بأن الأحاديث الواردة في التحريم إنما كانت في الزمن الذي كان فيه التحلي بالذهب محرماً على النساء والحلي المحرم تجب فيه الزكاة اتفاقاً ، وأما أدلة عدم الزكاة فيه فبعد أن صار التحلي بالذهب مباحاً ، والتحقيق أن التحلي بالذهب كان في أول الأمر محرماً على النساء ثم أبيح كما يدل له ما ساقه البيهقي من أدلة تحريمه أولاً وتحليله ثانياً وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأدلة والجمع واجب إن أمكن كما تقرر في الأصول وعلوم الحديث وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب مراقي السعود والتحقيق أن التحلي بالذهب كان في أول الأمر محرماً على النساء ثم أبيح كما يدل له ما ساقه البيهقي من أدلة تحريمه أولاً وتحليله ثانياً وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الأدلة والجمع واجب إن أمكن كما تقرر في الأصول وعلوم الحديث وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب مراقي السعود :                                                          والجمع واجب متى ما أمكنا ** إلا فللأخير نسخ بينا  
ووجهه ظاهر لأن إعمال الدليلين أولى من إلغاء أحدهما ومعلوم أن الجمع إذا أمكن أولى من جميع الترجيحات ، فإن قيل هذا الجمع يقدح فيه حديث عائشة المتقدم فإن فيه فرأى في يدي فتخات من ورق الحديث ، والورق الفضة والفضة لم يسبق لها تحريم فالتحلي بها لم يمتنع يوماً ما ، فالجواب ما قاله الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله تعالى قال من قال لا زكاة في الحلي زعم أن الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في وجوب زكاته كانت حين كان التحلي بالذهب حراماً على النساء فلما أبيح لهن سقطت زكاته ، قال وكيف يصح هذا القول مع حديث عائشة إن كان ذكر الورق فيه محفوظاً غير أن رواية القاسم وابن أبي مليكة عن عائشة في تركها إخراج زكاة الحلي مع ما ثبت من مذهبها من إخراج زكاة أموال اليتامى يوقع ريبة في هذه الرواية المرفوعة فهي لا تخالف النَّبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيما روته عنه إلا فيما علمته منسوخاً .  
وقد قدمنا في سورة البقرة الكلام على مخالفة الصحابي لما روي في آية الطلاق وبالجملة فلا يخفى أنه يبعد أن تعلم عائشة أن عدم زكاة الحلي فيه الوعيد من النَّبي لها بأنه حسبها من النار ثم تترك إخراجها بعد ذلك عمن في حجرها مع أنها معروف عنها القول بوجوب الزكاة في أموال اليتامى ، ومن أجوبة أهل هذا القول أن المراد بزكاة الحلي عاريته ورواه البيهقي عن ابن عمر وسعيد بن المسيب والشعبي في إحدى الروايتين عنه ، هذا حاصل الكلام في هذه المسألة ، وأقوى الوجوه بحسب المقرر في الأصول وعلم الحديث الجمع إذا أمكن وقد أمكن هنا ، قال مقيده عفا الله عنه وإخراج زكاة الحلي أحوط لأن  من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك  والعلم عند الله تعالى .  
أضواء البيان للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 2 / 126- 134.

----------


## فؤاد بولفاف

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الحبيب على هذا البحث القيم

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب.

للفائدة:
زكاة الحلي المباح المعد للاستعمال :
وهي مسألة اختلف فيها الفقهاء سلفاً وخلفاً ، بل نُقِل الخلاف بين الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ...
فجمهور المنقول عنهم من الصحابة ، وجمهور الفقهاء مِن بعدهم على أنه لا زكاة فيه ، واستدلوا بما يلي  :-
1-	حديث جابر عن النبي  قال : ( ليس في الحلي زكاة ).
 وأُعِلَّ هذا الحديث بعافية بن أيوب، قال البيهقي: ( وعافية بن أيوب مجهول ) ، لكن أبا زرعة سئل عنه فقال: ( هو مصري ليس به بأس ) ، وقال ابن الجوزي في "التحقيق": ( ما عرفنا أحداً طعن فيه ).
وذكر الشيخ الألباني له علة أخرى ، وهي ضعف إبراهيم بن أيوب ناقلاً تضعيفه عن " لسان الميزان " المطبوع، وقد بين بعض الباحثين بعد الرجوع لمخطوطتين للكتاب أنه قد وقع بها – أي : النسخة المطبوعة – تصحيف وخلط ترجمتين (  ) في ترجمة ، وأن الراوي هنا هو إبراهيم بن أيوب الحوراني الدمشقي من العبَّاد ، ولم يضعفه إلا أحمد بن محمد بن عثمان المقدسي دون تفسير لهذا الجرح واعتبره بعضهم حسناً صالحاً للاعتبار ، فيكون من الشواهد . 
2-	روى مالك في " الموطأ " عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أبيه أن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تلي بنات أخيها يتامى في حجرها لهن الحلي ، فلا تخرج من حليهن الزكاة . وعند الشافعي في " الأم " عن ابن أبي مليكة أن عائشة كانت تحلي بنات أخيها بالذهب والفضة لا تخرج زكاته .
3-	روى ابن أبي شيبة في " مصنفه " وأبو عبيد وغيرهما عن يحيى بن سعيد قال : سألت عمر بنت عبد الرحمن عن صدقة الحلي فقالت: ( ما رأيت أحداً يزكيه ) . قال الباجي في " المنتقى " : ( وهذا مذهب ظاهر بين الصحابة ، وأعلم الناس به عائشة فإنها زوج النبي  وحكم حليها لا يخفى عليه أمره في ذلك ، وعبد الله بن عمر  فإن أخته حفصة كانت زوج النبي وحكم حليها لا يخفى على النبي  ولا يخفى عليها حكمه فيه ) .
4-	الأصل : أن الزكاة لا تجب إلا في الأموال النامية ؛ فلا تجب في بهيمة الأنعام إذا كانت عوامل -مع وجوبها إذا كانت للدَّرّّ والنسل أو التجارة-، ولا تجب في الدور إذا كانت للسكنى ، ولا في عبيد الخدمة ، ولا في ثياب البذلة . 
قال شيخ الإسلام: ( إن الشارع عني ببيان ما تجب فيه الزكاة ؛ لأنه خارج عن الأصل ، فيحتاج إلى بيان ، بخلاف ما لا تجب فيه فإنه لا يحتاج إلى بيان بأصل عدم الوجوب ) .
5-	أن الزكاة شعيرة ، وإيجابها في الحلي أمر تعم به البلوى فكيف لا يكون قد بُيِّن بياناً عاماً تتناقله الأمة ، حتى لا يعلم به أقرب الصحابة إلى رسول الله  ؟! انظر كلام الشوكاني في " السيل الجرار 2/21-22 " كما أن كتبه  التي بين فيها الأموال التي تجب فيها الزكاة ، والتي بلّغها الخلفاء الراشدون بعده وعملوا بها ،لم يأتِ فيها ذكر الحلي ولا زكاته. وانظر كلام أبي عبيد في " الأموال " ص 450.
6-	القياس من وجهين :-
الأول : إلحاقه بغيره من الأحجار النفيسة بجامع الاستعمال المباح .
الثاني : قياس العكس، وهو إثبات ضد الحكم لضد الأصل.
فإن العروض لا تجب فيها زكاة ، فإذا صارت للتجارة والنماء وجبت فيها.. عكس الذهب والفضة ؛ تجب فيها ، فإذا صارت حلياً مباحاً للاستعمال وانقطع عنها قصد التنمية بالتجارة صارت لا زكاة فيها
( فتعاكست أحكامها لتعاكسها في العلة )
7-	الوضع اللغوي :
أي الألفاظ الواردة في زكاة الذهب والفضة كلفظ " الرقة " و" الورق" ونحوها كالأواقي هل تشمل الحلي أم لا ؟
وذكروا أن هذين اللفظين لا يكونان إلا للدراهم المضروبة ، ولا يشمل الحلي . 
8-	كما استأنسوا بحديث البخاري عن زينب امرأة ابن مسعود قالت : كنت في المسجد فرأيت النبي  فقال :" تصدقن ولو من حليكن " . فدل على أنه لم يكنّ معتاداتٍ على الإخراج منه ، فلم يأمرهن بالصدقة المستحبة منه ابتداءً .. فما دام أنها لم تكن محلاً للصدقة المستحبة فأولى بها أن لا تكون محلاً للصدقة الواجبة .
9-	وبما روت فريعة بنت أبي أمامة قالت : حلَّاني رسول الله  رعاثاً وحلّى أختي ، وكنا في حِجره فلم تؤخذ زكاة حلينا قط . ابن منده ، وابن سعد من طريق أخرى .

وذهب ابن مسعود من الصحابة، وقيل : لا يثبت عنه، ومجاهد وعطاء من التابعين، وأبو حنيفة والثوري والأوزاعي ، وقول ضعيف للشافعي، ورواية عن أحمد، وهو قول الظاهرية: إلى وجوب الزكاة فيه . واستدلوا بما يلي :-
1-	عموم قوله تعالى: (( وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلا يُنْفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ ))  ... والحلي من الكنوز ، فمن ادعى خروج الحلي المباح من هذا العموم فعليه الدليل .
2-	ما رواه مسلم عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً : ( ما من صاحب ذهب ولا فضة لا يؤدي منها حقها إلا صفحت له صفائح من نار ) الحديث .. أو كما قال  .
والمتحلي بالذهب والفضة صاحب ذهب وفضة ولا دليل يخرجه من العموم . وانظر كلام ابن حزم في " المحلى " 6/80 .
3-	حديث عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن امرأة أتت رسول الله  ومعها ابنة لها وفي يد ابنتها مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب ، قال : " أتعطين زكاة هذا ؟ " قالت : لا قال : ( أَيَسُرُّك أن يسوركِ الله بهما يوم القيامة سوارين من نار.. ؟! ) الحديث. أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي .
وصححه أحمد شاكر ، وحسّن إسناده النووي والألباني وابن باز وغيرهم كالحافظ والمنذري .
4-	حديث أم سلمة -رضي الله عنها- قالت : كنت ألبس أوضاحاً من ذهب ، فقلت : يا رسول الله أكنز هو ؟ قال : " ما بلغ أن تؤدى زكاته فزكي فليس بكنز "  أبو داود والحاكم وقال : صحيح على شرط البخاري وأقرّه الذهبي والبيهقي والطبراني والدارقطني  . وحسنه النووي والسيوطي وجوّده العراقي والعيني وابن دقيق العيد . 
5-	حديث عائشة -رضي الله عنها- ، وفيه أنه رأى بيديها فتحات من ورق ، فسألها :( أتؤدين زكاتهن ).. الحديث  أخرجه أبو داود والحاكم وقال : صحيح على شرطهما ووافقه الذهبي والبيهقي والدار قطني .
6-	حديث أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن -رضي الله عنها- قالت : دخلت أنا وخالتي على النبي  وعليها أسورة من ذهب . فقال لنا :" أتعطيان زكاته ؟ " قالت فقلنا : لا . قال " أما تخافان أن يسوركما الله أسورة من نار ؟ أديا زكاته " . أحمد والطبراني وصححه العيني وحسنه المنذري .
7-	القياس : بأن قاسوا الحلي على الذهب المسبوك والمسكوك بجامع أن الجميع نقد . قالوا : وهو أشبه ؛ لاستصحابه حكم النقدين في البيع والربا .

ولعل الصواب في هذه المسألة : هو القول بعدم وجوب الزكاة في الحلي المعد للاستعمال وذلك للأدلة التي استدل بها أصحابه ، وقد أجيب عن أدلة الموجبين بما يلي :
-	أن من البعيد أن يباح التزين والاستعمال للحلي – الذي هو في الأصل ليس محلاً للنفقة والإنفاق– ثم يسمى ذلك الحلي المستعمل بما أباح الله تعالى : كنزاً يعاقب عليه .
-	وقوله تعالى: ((وَلا يُنْفِقُونَهَا)) لا يشمل الحلي؛ إذ المال الذي من شأنه أن ينفق إنما هو الدنانير والدراهم .
-	حديث مسلم من النصوص العامة ، وقد جاء بلفظ :"حقها " لا بلفظ الزكاة ، وقد جاء في نفس الحديث تفسيره بغير الزكاة فقال في الإبل : ( ومن حقها حلبُها يوم وردها ) وليس هذا من الزكاة .. ومع ذلك فقد يقال : هو عام خُصِّص .

-	حديث عمرو بن شعيب  قد تفرد به عن أبيه عن جده ، وفيه مقال لا يخفى
 قال المنذري : وأخرجه النسائي مسنداً ومرسلاً ، وذكر أن المرسل أولى بالصواب . وعلى فرض ثبوته فهو  محتمل لأن يكون في أول الأمر عندما كان لبس حلي الذهب محرماً على النساء ، ويُحمَل عليه حديث أسماء بنت يزيد –رضي الله عنها- ، إذ جاء في بعض الروايات في مسند أحمد أن ذلك كان عند بيعة النساء ، وأمر بطرح الأسورة والخواتيم .
-	وأما حديث أم سلمة –رضي الله عنها- فقد ضعفوه لوجود علتين : 
الأولى : تفرد ثابت بن عجلان به ، والثانية : الانقطاع؛ فإن عطاء لم يسمع من أم سلمة .
-	وحديث عائشة –رضي الله عنها- ضعفه ابن حزم بيحيى بن أيوب الغافقي ، وعلى فرض صحته فإنه قد ثبت عنها كما سبق بإسناد صحيح عدم إخراجها الزكاة من حلي بنات أخيها ، مع كونها ترى وجوب إخراجها من أموال اليتامى، ومع ذلك كانت تخرج زكاة المال ولا تضم إليه زكاة تلك الحلي .. فكيف يصح عنها هذا ؟! 
قال الترمذي: ( ولا يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي  شيء ) ، وقال بنحوه ابن العربي وابن حزم وابن الجوزي والفيروزآبادي ، وسبقهم إلى ذلك الإمام الشافعي.
*فإن قيل : لم فرّق الجمهور بين المستعمل وغير المستعمل ، وبين المباح والمحرم ؟
فالجواب : أن الاستعمال والتزين به أخرجه من أصل الثمنية ، وأن إباحة ذلك أخرجته أو نقلته من كونه مالاً زكوياً إلى كونه غير زكوي بإذن الشارع ، بينما بقي المحرم على أصله من وجوب الزكاة فيه إذْ لم يأتِ ما ينقله عن ذلك، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان. والله تعالى أعلم.
وقد بسطتُ العرض لهذه المسألة ؛ لأنها مسألة كثر فيها الخلاف قديماً وحديثاً، وهي مما يحتاج إليه جل الناس، مع أنه قد قال بوجوب زكاة الحلي من المعاصرين، المشايخ: ابن باز ، وابن عثيمين ، وابن جبرين، وعطية محمد سالم ...وغيرهم.
وقال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي: ( وإخراج زكاة الحلي أحوط ).  

  إلا أن ثبوت القول بخلاف ذلك بأسانيد صحيحة عن خمسة من الصحابة مع صلاحية حديث جابر للاعتبار ، إضافة إلى ظهور الأصل الذي اعتُبِر وقُوَّته ، غلّب الأخذ بقول الجمهور..
–	وكيف تُكلَّف امرأة لا تملك إلا ما يساوي النصاب من الذهب ، وليس عندها مال زكوي غيره ، أن تقترض لتزكي، أو أن تبيع هذا الحلي الذي تتزين به ؟! والله أعلم .
وممن قال بعدم وجوب الزكاة من المتأخرين، المشايخ: المجدِّد محمد بن عبد الوهاب، والشوكاني، ومحمد ابن إبراهيم آل الشيخ، وعبد الرحمن السعدي، والبسَّام، وصالح الفوزان، وابن منيع، والقرضاوي.

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد:
فالذي يبدو أن الزكاة لا تجب _الا احتياطا للخروج من خلاف أهل العلم_ ولا أريد أن أعيد سرد الأدلة
ولست بعالم شرح المعاني * وإن كنت للعلما رهينة
 فجزى الله الأخ الفاضل أبا عبد الله والأخ الفاضل أبا يوسف خيرا على ما قدماه من نقولات طيبة 
ولكن النقطة التي أردت أن أنبه إليها أن الذهب الذي أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء بتزكيته ليس بمحرم كما نقل العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله ذلك أنه لا يتصور أن يقر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على حرام لا ينيه على حرمته وهو بأبي هو وأمي أكثر الناس غضبا لانتهاك حرمات الله أيعقل أن يطالب من لبسه مع تحريمه بزكاته ولا ينهاه عن لبسه هذا كلام غاية في الغرابة ولكن الأدلة إن صحت مجملة ليس فيها تفصيل وكما قال الإخوة من المسائل التي يجب أن يشيع العلم بها وينتشر ولم يكن الأمر كذلك ويسقط الاستدلال بالمجمل حتى يبين وهذه قاعدة عبر عنها الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله بقوله : الدليل إذا  طرقه الاحتمال كساه ثوب الإجمال وسقط به الاستدلال أو بما في معناه ويرى سيدي الوالد أن الحلي تجب فيه الزكاة غير أن الترجيحات الفقهية لا تعرف والدا ولا مولودا. والله أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## العرب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الترجيح باب واسع فكل يرجح بما يترجح عنده ولكن لا بد للترجيح من مرجحات قال في مراقي : وكثرة الدليل والرواية ** مرجحة لدى ذوي الدراية ، وقد سبق ذكر النصوص الدالة على وجوب الزكاة في الحلي قال الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي بعد أن استعرض الأدلة السابقة : وإخراج زكاة الحلي أحوط لأن من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك والعلم عند الله تعالى .

----------

